# trying for 3years for our second starting worry



## want-2b-A-mummy (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi 
Im new but wanted sum advice if anyone can help ??

My name is stacey and me and my husband have bern trying for our second child

Since the 2010 after the losing our son in april 2010 ... our son jack was born asleep st 36 weeks

Since july 2010 we have tried getting pregnant naturally but have had no luck .....

By 2012 in oct I had enough of my doctors telling me to wait and stop stressing and it will come naturally

I told them I wanted to be referred to a fertility clinic and I just knew something was wrong ....

My husbands test was fine but my 2 blood tests I had with my doctor before the fertility clinic to see if I was ovulating

The tests came back low  

I then went to my fertility clinic appointment and was told I had to have a blood test during my period so they could see

How many eggs I was producing and if they was good quality eggs ...

And that blood test came back normal I was also told even tho id lost 12 stone id still have to loose weight as my bmi was 35

And was still s lil to high 



I have my 2nd appointment on the 22nd of may which im worried they will send me away as iv only lost a couple of pounds

Any advice would help or if you ladies know what I should expect for my next appointment would be greatly appreciated xxx

Stacey xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Stacey, I'm so sorry for the loss of your son, Jack.  I have only ever had private treatment because we were not entitled to NHS help and things work differently but why not try the "fertility investigations" boards as it is a bit quiet on here.

From experience, I would say that if DH's tests have come back fine and your ovarian reserve is fine then if your only issue is that you may not be ovulating then you might be a candidate for Clomid.  I'm not sure where the NHS stand on BMIs and Clomid so I can't help you on that front.

Good luck.


----------



## want-2b-A-mummy (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks ill try there thanks for reply hun xx


----------



## lexielee (May 28, 2013)

Hi Stacey, why don't you do some tests to find out if your fallopian tubes and uterus are well? Because even if one have very good eggs, once the fallopian tube or uterus gets health conditions, it's rather difficult to get pregnant.


----------

